# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin hướng dẫn cách cài đặt cho Servo Yaskawa

## ngocanhld2802

Chào các bác,
 Em đang muốn nghí ngoáy một tý servo mà đọc tài liệu vẫn chưa giải quyết được. Hy vọng lên đây có bác nào kinh qua rồi hướng dẫn em chút đỉnh.
 Đây là servo của em khi em bật điện lên :



 Em đã đặt về mặc định của nhà sản xuất (Fn005)
 Nhưng không biết làm thế nào để cho "servo ON" được để có thể chạy jog. Các bác giúp em với ....

----------


## nhatson

http://www.driveka.ru/upload/iblock/...rbs_manual.pdf
trang số 352
b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cảm ơn bác nhatson , Bác cho em hỏi ngớ ngẩn một chút ạ,
 Theo sơ đồ trang 352 thì mình đưa +24v vào chân 47, và đưa 0v vào chân 40 của CN1. 
  Em muốn thử chạy Jog mà không cần phải cấp tín hiệu vào các chân này thì có được ko bác, vì em xem video thấy người ta không cần kết nối bác ạ. Em đã đưa về chế độ JOG - nhấn Mode/set, nhưng nó vẫn không cho phép chạy. Bác có thể hướng dẫn em cài đặt không? Cảm ơn bác .
   Đây, em muốn như thế này, các bác gíp em với .

----------


## Ga con

Bác tìm cọng cáp nối máy tính, xong cài Sigmawin+ lên, dùng tiện lắm.
Cần cáp thì em hỏi ông anh, bạn ổng có mua được mấy cọng, USB luôn. Giá chắc tầm hơn 1T.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ghoang

Hoàn toàn có thể được. Bác vô Pn50A thay đổi thành XX7X thử, switch servo on không cần kết nối bên ngoài

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hoàn toàn có thể được. Bác vô Pn50A thay đổi thành XX7X thử, switch servo on không cần kết nối bên ngoài


  Mình đã thử cài rồi mà vẫn không thể bật được bạn ạ, còn chỗ nào khác không bạn?

----------


## ghoang

Switch off thử P-CL và N-CL : Pn50A = XXX0
bác đọc thêm cách set các input của Pn50A

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vâng để tối em về thử xem sao, có gì lại nhờ các bác giúp đỡ..  Thanks

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em reset lại một lần nữa, và nó đã chạy. Cảm ơn các bác giúp đỡ

----------


## vudungld2010

> Em reset lại một lần nữa, và nó đã chạy. Cảm ơn các bác giúp đỡ


Bác cho em hỏi bác reset gì vậy. Em chọn Fn002 rồi nhấn giữ DATA nó ko vô Jog mà lại nhảy về Fn002. Tiện thể cho em các thông số 
cần cài đặt cho Driver luôn.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác cho em hỏi bác reset gì vậy. Em chọn Fn002 rồi nhấn giữ DATA nó ko vô Jog mà lại nhảy về Fn002. Tiện thể cho em các thông số 
> cần cài đặt cho Driver luôn.


  - Bạn vào Fn005, nhấn giữ Data/<  khoảng 1s, sau đó nhấn giữ MODE SET, khi thấy nó nhấp nháy một lát và hiện chữ DONE là đã về hết cài đặt của nhà máy.
  - Bạn nhấn giữ DATa rồi nó lại nhảy về Fn002 là do bạn nhấn ko dứt khoát thôi
 - Thông số cài đặt cho Ac servo phải cài đặt theo máy, về cơ bản thì nó không theo chuẩn nào để cài bạn ạ
 Chúc bạn thành công!

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocphicodien

E đọc thấy nhiều thông số quá
bác nào có thể giúp e những thông chính , cơ bản để chạy servo yaskawa

----------


## ngocphicodien

> http://www.driveka.ru/upload/iblock/...rbs_manual.pdf
> trang số 352
> b.r


chào bác nhất sơn 
E đọc thấy nhiều thông số quá
bác có thể giúp e những thông chính , cơ bản để chạy servo yaskawa SGDM

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...#ixzz3UcU4rQi4

----------


## haion1000

http://www.haphongjsc.com/

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Bác tìm cọng cáp nối máy tính, xong cài Sigmawin+ lên, dùng tiện lắm.
> Cần cáp thì em hỏi ông anh, bạn ổng có mua được mấy cọng, USB luôn. Giá chắc tầm hơn 1T.


Hi. Công ty E cũng có máy chạy 3 cái driver SGDM 15ada yaskawa này, Dạo trước bị lỗi 1 cái phải thay mà bên bán họ cài đặt bằng tay thấy lâu quá, E tìm hiểu thấy mình có thể sao chép và cài lại thông số bằng phần mềm Winplus+  ( để sau này tự mua và thay thế cho nó kinh tế) . Nhưng ko biết cái cọng cáp kết nối với PC nó như thế . Bác cho Em xin hình ảnh dây cáp , nơi bán ( có hình ảnh càng tốt) và cách đấu với máy tình để cài thông số với ạ ( có thể cài đặt Driver khi không nói với servo  đc ko? vì servo gắn với máy rồi) 
Thanks!

----------


## khangscc

> Hi. Công ty E cũng có máy chạy 3 cái driver SGDM 15ada yaskawa này, Dạo trước bị lỗi 1 cái phải thay mà bên bán họ cài đặt bằng tay thấy lâu quá, E tìm hiểu thấy mình có thể sao chép và cài lại thông số bằng phần mềm Winplus+  ( để sau này tự mua và thay thế cho nó kinh tế) . Nhưng ko biết cái cọng cáp kết nối với PC nó như thế . Bác cho Em xin hình ảnh dây cáp , nơi bán ( có hình ảnh càng tốt) và cách đấu với máy tình để cài thông số với ạ ( có thể cài đặt Driver khi không nói với servo  đc ko? vì servo gắn với máy rồi) 
> Thanks!


Tra manual có sơ đồ đó bác, mua jack com đực cái về hàn đúng sơ đồ rồi kết nối nhé

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Tra manual có sơ đồ đó bác, mua jack com đực cái về hàn đúng sơ đồ rồi kết nối nhé


Em cần 1 cái dây đơn giản cắm vô là chạy ( như cáp VGA màn hình đó ). Chứ bảo chế cháo, hàn xì  với đọc sơ đồ thì E chịu

----------


## khangscc

> Em cần 1 cái dây đơn giản cắm vô là chạy ( như cáp VGA màn hình đó ). Chứ bảo chế cháo, hàn xì  với đọc sơ đồ thì E chịu


Dây bên ngoài chợ không có loại đúng sơ đồ chân đâu bác, phải hàn thôi hoặc mua dây com DB9 đực cái về cắt giữa ra đấu lại theo sơ đồ nhé

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Dây bên ngoài chợ không có loại đúng sơ đồ chân đâu bác, phải hàn thôi hoặc mua dây com DB9 đực cái về cắt giữa ra đấu lại theo sơ đồ nhé


E thấy mấy bác bảo nhau là có dây hơn 1 triệu mà nhỉ?

----------


## khangscc

> E thấy mấy bác bảo nhau là có dây hơn 1 triệu mà nhỉ?


Dây gì mà kinh thế bác, servo của bác là sigma II mà 15k là có cọng dây rồi

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Dây gì mà kinh thế bác, servo của bác là sigma II mà 15k là có cọng dây rồi


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FOR-YASK...-/251473152740
Có phải dây này ko để E đặt mua

----------


## tranhung123456

> Dây gì mà kinh thế bác, servo của bác là sigma II mà 15k là có cọng dây rồi


sao khangscc không úp cái hình hôm bữa gởi zalo cho tớ  rồi chỉ cách hàn dây cho rẻ 
cái cổng CN3 sigma II 14 chân trên 4rum AE có bán 60k mà (mua về hàn dây vô rắc nối cổng com cho rẻ )
nếu PC không có cổng com thì mua thêm dây USB to com khoảng 35k là ok 
http://tae.vn/cap-usb-sang-rs232-dau-duc

----------


## tranhung123456

từ chỗ PN50A  nguyên bản là 2100 cài nó thành 7100 hoặc 8100
         PN50B nguyên bản là 6543 cài nó thành 6547 hoặc 6458
xong rồi tắt khởi động lại là RUN khỏi cấp nguồn 24v
lưu ý nếu cài vậy khi bật Fn002 để JOY thì không dc
mà muốn có trên màn hình hiển thị bb phải cài số 7 về 8 (khi đó JOY dc)

----------


## longphan1103

Mọi người em cho em hỏi, em vừa mom mem học về Drives và Servo, công ty em đang sử dụng Servo SGDV-120A01A.

tình hình là sếp muốn con mới để dự phòng, mọi người giúp em cách dow chương trình từ con cũ sang con mới giúp nhé.

Theo em tìm hiểu: Dùng cable phần mềm Sigmawin+ và cable usb kết nối pc để lấy chương trình, không biết đúng không và cách sử dụng là như thế nào, mong nhận được chia sẽ của mọi người,

em cảm ơn ạ.

----------

